# My Local Ellicott City Milk Bottles



## waskey (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are my two shelves(top 2 shelves on the wall) of Ellicott City, Maryland milk bottles from my home town. Almost all of these bottles are different in some way(variations, molds, glass companies, etc..) There are still some more different dairies that I don't have examples for as well as quite a few different variations. The collection is looking good though and contains a few extremely rare ones known by only my example or maybe a few others. I'm always looking for ones I dont have and will pay top dollar, so keep a lookout for them!


----------



## waskey (Nov 9, 2012)

View of the left side. The top left are a few of the rarest Ellicott City dairies out there.


----------



## waskey (Nov 9, 2012)

View of the middle section. The ACL Dunloggin bottles are probably my favorite ACL milk bottles out there. They are usually just blue ACL. The red and blue one is for the war time with a war slogan on the back. Very rare bottle.


----------



## waskey (Nov 9, 2012)

And a view of the right side. The Manor Dairy Farms bottles were actually from the dairy my uncle grew up on as well as the relatives of Charles Carroll who signed the Declaration of Independence. Very neat history associated with that one.


----------

